# Clean House:Americas dirtiest house 2



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

I can not even comprehend how your house can get so dirty. The dog spent all of its time on the couples bed because it was the only flat surface that was clear that the dog could occupy. 

Also the house in this episode is across the street from a Restaurant that my wife's best friend owns. On the show they made it seem like they were there for only a few days but they were there for 3 weeks.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

looks like this repeats a lot...will record it tomorrow but will take a while to get to it. Also the guide doesnt say '2' but since it said temple, penn i assume thats the right one? OAD 7/2


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

newsposter said:


> looks like this repeats a lot...will record it tomorrow but will take a while to get to it. Also the guide doesnt say '2' but since it said temple, penn i assume thats the right one? OAD 7/2


Yep that's it, guide doesn't say it but the show says it is.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i'm watching this now and writing the comments down.

I cant find the house listed under their names on the county website so it was either a rental or they moved lol. what restaurant is this across from? 5th st diner right? Geez i knew a wheeler by marriage once and still am in contact with the ex wife, wonder if they are related lol. 

As far as kids or adopting, wouldnt it be illegal to let these people procreate in their current condition. The flypaper in the kitchen was classic..cant reach it to change it lol. 

Ok yea his injury is an excuse to clean ....NOT! If you can bring the crap home, you can clean as well. Wow are they pricks...not willing to give anything up. I can see maybe keeping 1 or even 2 computers but not 5. Glad he gave some up in the end. The green kitchen is horrible color. 

And if she stopped selling home stuff 2 year ago, what are they living on? The keep/sell bins were hilarious.

how can they watch the plasma with 1/2 the chairs faced the wrong way? I hate shows like this that dont consider how people use stuff. 

Note that when they volunteered, they safely made it out of downtown Reading  

I wonder what the total bill for all this was?

and saving 50 boxes of crap was insane! I want a one year later follow up!


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

newsposter said:


> Note that when they volunteered, they safely made it out of downtown Reading


Only because they had a camera crew with them.

We were at the diner the other day and the couple was outside of the house with a camera crew so they still live there.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

minorthr said:


> Only because they had a camera crew with them.
> 
> We were at the diner the other day and the couple was outside of the house with a camera crew so they still live there.


wait, you picked the one day they came back to eat across the street? sounds fishy to me 

i guess they do followups? I wouldnt know what kind of wishlist to set up for that though. I dont watch the show normally.

is it obvious which house it is if you drive by? on maps.live.com i saw the angles they were shooting from the garage sale and figured it was smack between the diner and dunkin donuts lot.

and i still wonder why their names arent on any deeds? hmm


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I haven't seen this show. Are these people those mentally ill people - the hoarders? Or, are they just plain dirty?

I may have to record it, I'm always up for a freak show.


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

justapixel said:


> I haven't seen this show. Are these people those mentally ill people - the hoarders? Or, are they just plain dirty?
> 
> I may have to record it, I'm always up for a freak show.


Seems to be a combo of hoarding and dirty lazy people. The hoarding obviously was a problem but they never vacumed had a closet full of cat crap it was just gross.

Newsposter you can tell by the blinds in the windows which are always down. Also we are at the 5th st diner way to much my wife's best friend owns the place.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

you forgot to mention the black fridge..and i dont mean a factory black finish, i mean the inside of the 'white' fridge. Hoarding is 'fine' but that fridge is the epitome of the most disgusting people on earth. There's no excuse for that. Fine have clutter up to the ceiling but at least wipe down the fridge oh, say, once a year! 

I watch Verminators and stuff this bad is seen on there so i'm shocked we didnt see tons of things crawling around in there. Or maybe they didnt show us. 

The most disturbing thing is these people wanted to have/adopt a child in all this filth! I'd say CYS would be knocking at that door if they had kept that house in that bad a shape. There literally was no room to set down a baby. 

they seemed rather pissy when they didnt get a new nursery. Was that woman saying that bed they had transformed into a crib? i wasnt following that.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

minorthr said:


> Newsposter you can tell by the blinds in the windows which are always down. Also we are at the 5th st diner way to much my wife's best friend owns the place.


so i assume it's 'safe' to eat there then?  (well you are alive) I only ask because per my queen city thread on cockroaches, and my past experience at the Exeter diner (newly renovated though thankfully), i'm kinda shying away from diners.

and what's the codeword for TCF discount


----------



## Webchump (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm going to have to watch this show so I can feel good about our house.


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

newsposter said:


> so i assume it's 'safe' to eat there then?  (well you are alive) I only ask because per my queen city thread on cockroaches, and my past experience at the Exeter diner (newly renovated though thankfully), i'm kinda shying away from diners.
> 
> and what's the codeword for TCF discount


I have no idea I pay whenever we go and my wife was in this woman's wedding 

Yeah they said the bed was a forever bed or something like that. It goes from a crib to a toddle bed to a normal bed.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Webchump said:


> I'm going to have to watch this show so I can feel good about our house.


Well yes- you sit here thinking how badly you need to dust, as you could write your name in it, then you see something like this.
Or I'm two hours late getting the litter boxes done today- poor kitties having to use a used box.

I have cluttery magazine piles sometimes, and often the clean dishes sit drying much too long waiting to be put away but at least nothing smells.
Good grief. I could never relax in disarray like that- my mind just wouldn't let me.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Webchump said:


> I'm going to have to watch this show so I can feel good about our house.


sad thing is i think it's a rental. Or they used fake names on tv. No listing for their names owning any property in the county.

But yes, my house is perfect after this. Fridge and all eating places are always kept up. Dusting, heck no. But i dont eat off my knick knacks.

and i couldnt keep electronics under the steps near that apparent water softener they had. Just would worry about a leak.


----------



## gilmoregirls102 (Dec 29, 2005)

justapixel said:


> I haven't seen this show. Are these people those mentally ill people - the hoarders? Or, are they just plain dirty?
> 
> I may have to record it, I'm always up for a freak show.


I LOVE this show.

The "Dirtiest House in America- 2" was a special, but this show is on a LOT! I TiVo all of them... I love what they do.

Plus, Tim and I go to the garage sales (since the show is based in Los Angeles)

L to R: Lisa Arch (the Niecy Nash replacement), me, Trish Suhr, Mark Brunetz










Good show- I love how they help people from the inside out AND never mess up their house...

:up:


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i am blinded by trish's smile...sunglasses on 

how do you know where the garage sales for the show are?

as far as they never messing up their house..i assume that's sarcasm since it's really not possible to mess up a house worse then theirs is (in fairness i only saw this special, not the regular show)


----------



## gilmoregirls102 (Dec 29, 2005)

newsposter said:


> i am blinded by trish's smile...sunglasses on
> 
> how do you know where the garage sales for the show are?
> 
> as far as they never messing up their house..i assume that's sarcasm since it's really not possible to mess up a house worse then theirs is (in fairness i only saw this special, not the regular show)


I find them online.

And, yes, this show uses a lot of sarcasm.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

this is on again

http://www.tvguide.com/tvshows/clean-house-search-messiest-home-country/297437


----------



## Philsphan93 (3 mo ago)

THis is a long shot but does anyone here still have a copy of this episode? Me and my Grandpa were at the yardsale and I lost my only recording during a move.


----------

